# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm >  Du lịch Sapa: 2 ngày, 3 đêm

## dulichsapavncom1

*Du lịch Sapa: 2 ngày, 3 đêm*

*I. Văn hóa bản địa - nguồn lực vàng của [urldf=http://dulichsapavn.com/du-lich-sapa.html]du lịch Sapa[/urldf]*

Chính nơi này đã phát hiện một trống đồng Pha Long có niên đại cách đây 4. net tặng tour du lịch Sapa 2 người (3 ngày 2 đêm) cho bạn Giang Vỹ Hùng, tác giả chùm ảnh "Hoa tulip giữa nắng xuân Sài Gòn", được bạn đọc bình chọn và xem nhiều nhất. Trong đó, diện tích khu bảo vệ 1 (vùng có các yếu tố gốc cấu thành di tích) bao gồm khu vực thung lũng Mường Hoa – nơi phân bố ruộng bậc thang của 3 xã là 585,79 ha. Đèo Ô Quý Hồ dài gần 50 km, ở độ cao 2073 m so với mực nước biển, đèo nằm trên quốc lộ 4D, bắt đầu từ Sapa với một phần ba nằm phía Lào Cai, hai phần ba còn lại thuộc đất Lai Châu, kết thúc tại ngã ba Tam Đường.

Ngay tại cửa các khách sạn trong thị trấn luôn có vài người túc trực. Cơ sở vật chất du lịch ở Sapa không ngừng tăng lên. Ai từng đi Sapa rồi tư vấn cho mình với nhé. Vì vậy, nếu có ý định du hí chốn này khi tiết trời giá lạnh, việc chuẩn bị kỹ lưỡng không bao giờ thừa. Supertramp (Xzone/Tri Thức Thời Đại). Giá : 80-100nghìn/phòng, 2 giường rộng rãi.

*II. [urldf=http://dulichsapavn.com/dat-tour-du-lich-sapa.html]Tư vấn du lịch Sapa[/urldf]*

Chắc chắn khách du lich sẽ cảm thấy thích thú khi được chứng kiến một phiên chợ độc đáo. Mang theo áo mưa, ô che nắng trong trường hợp thời tiết thay đổi. Khi Sapa còn mờ sương, những phụ nữ người dân tộc H'mông đã phải đi bộ khoảng 10 cây số để tới thị trấn Sapa (Lào Cai) bán hàng. Chợ Simacai nổi tiếng với món thắng cố, một dạng thập cẩm thịt, da và xương các loài ăn cỏ như ngựa, bò, dê. Hội chợ Ẩm thực Mường Hoa và Hội hoa Sapa được tổ chức ngay trung tâm thị trấn. xứng đáng là một nơi dành cho những ai yêu thích thiên nhiên muốn tìm hiểu phong tục tập quán của người dân miền núi.

Vì vậy, không chỉ bảo vệ cảnh quan, môi trường mà việc bảo tồn sự đa dạng của văn hóa bản địa cần được ưu tiên hàng đầu để đảm bảo cho du lịch Sapa thực sự phát triển bền vững. Đó là nét đặc trưng của du lịch Sapa , và Sapa cũng là một trong những điểm du lịch đi bộ dài nhất trên thế giới. Việc chặt phá rừng những năm qua khiến nền đất nơi đây rất yếu, hay sạt lở taluy dương khi mưa lũ. Đến với Sa Pa trong những ngày này chắc chắn mọi người sẽ hòa mình trong không khí mùa lễ hội đậm đà bản sắc văn hóa của người dân Sa Pa.Topas Ecolodge, thiên đường phía xa Topas Ocolodge thơ mộng cách trung tâm Sapa 18km Là một trong những khu nghỉ dưỡng có giá phòng nhất nhì Sapa (hơn 2. Thác Bạc Cách trung tâm thị trấn gần 10km, nằm trên đường đến Trạm Tôn (bạn có thể hỏi đường người dân hoặc xe ôm – rất dễ tìm).

*III. Văn hóa bản địa - nguồn lực vàng của du lịch Sapa*

Đặc biệt, đến với "[urldf=http://dulichsapavn.com/tour-rieng-sapa.html]Tuần văn hóa du lịch Sapa 2014[/urldf]", du khách sẽ được tham gia chương trình “Một ngày làm nông dân Sapa”. Trong dịp kỷ niệm 110 năm du lịch Sapa diễn ra vào ngày 02. Bên cạnh đó, du lịch văn hóa cũng là một trong những giải pháp căn bản trong công tác xóa đói giảm nghèo cho đồng bào dân tộc mà Sapa đang hướng tới. Đến với Sapa, du khách không những bị hấp dẫn bởi dư vị sơn hào phong phú và độc đáo của vùng đất sương mù này mà còn “say” trong men rượu nồng ấm của rượu táo mèo. Và với chức năng thẩm định hồ sơ cấp phép trang thông tin điện tử tổng hợp, Sở đã và đang thực hiện rút ngắn thời gian thẩm định để tạo thuận lợi cho các cá nhân, tổ chức có nhu cầu quảng bá trên mạng. Trước một ngày diễn ra lễ “Kỷ niệm 110 năm du lịch Sapa” và đón nhận quyết định công nhận “Ruộng bậc thang Sapa là danh thắng quốc gia” (tổ chức từ ngày 1 đến 3-11), chúng tôi tranh thủ đến bản Tả Van, 1 trong 3 địa phương có ruộng bậc thang được xếp hạng di tích quốc gia.

Để đảm bảo sức khỏe cho chuyến du lịch, bạn nên mang theo các loại thuốc cơ bản như thuốc bổ, kháng sinh, bông băng, đồ sơ cứu y tế, dầu gió… đề phòng trường hợp cảm lạnh, đau bụng. Giải pháp tổng thểQua tìm hiểu, hầu hết những người bán hàng rong tại đây đều là những người dân sống ở các bản quanh khu vực thị trấn, kinh tế còn gặp nhiều khó khăn. Đặc biệt, đến với "[urldf=http://dulichsapavn.com/khach-san-sapa.html]Tuần văn hóa du lịch Sapa 2014[/urldf]", du khách sẽ được tham gia chương trình “Một ngày làm nông dân Sapa”. Trong dịp lễ 30/4 và 1/ này, các khách sạn ở khu du lịch Sapa đều không còn phòng trống. Các hoạt động nổi bật gồm: Lễ hội trên mây diễn ra trên núi Hàm Rồng sẽ giới thiệu những nét văn hóa- văn nghệ- thể thao truyền thống đặc sắc của đồng bào các dân tộc Mông, Dao, Giáy, Tày, Xa Phó; tái hiện phiên chợ tình Sapa tại khu phố cổ giữa thị trấn. Chỉ chưa đầy năm phút sau những bỡ ngỡ ban đầu, tôi đã trở thành một phần ở đây.

----------


## BuiHoa

*Đến Sa Pa bạn không nên bỏ lỡ cơ hội thưởng thức các món ăn ngon từ cá tầm, cá hồi của Nhà hàng Thác Bạc tại Sa Pa.* *Địa chỉ: Km 12 - Khu du lịch Thác Bạc - Sa Pa - Lào Cai,* *Điện thoại: 020 653 0211 - 0919 663 263 - LH chị Hiền

Nhà hàng Thác Bạc còn có một cơ sở tạo lạc tại Thủ đô, là nơi được nhiều khách trong nước và du khách nước ngoài biết đến không  chỉ với các món ăn ngon từ cá tầm, cá hồi mà còn từ chất lượng cá được đánh giá tiêu chuẩn sạch và được nuôi ngay trên lãnh thổ của Việt Nam.
Địa chỉ Nhà hàng Thác Bạc tại Hà Nội: số 44 Nguyễn Thị Định (ngã tư Hoàng Ngân - Nguyễn Thị Định) - Trung Hòa - Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội. Điện thoai: 0165 91 99999 - 043 928 9275 - LH chị Hương

*
*Thông tin và giao lưu khách hàng:* 
*Website   : www.catamcahoi.vn*
*Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Nh%C3...6258411?ref=hl*
*Facebook:https://www.facebook.com/cu.nguyentrong?fref=ts*

----------


## kohan

Giá phòng rẻ nhỉ 80-100k. Đang có ý định đi Sapa đây

----------

